# externe USB Festplatten in einen Netzwerk einbinden. Welcher USB-Server?



## raychan (11. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich besitze mehre USB Festplatten und zwar 4 Stück. Und da meine Freundin eingezogen ist und ich mittlerweile 2 PCs und ein Netbook habe wollte ich die Festplatten in einen Netzwerk einbinden.

Ich habe im Inet gelesen das es sone USB-Server gibt wo ich alle 4 Festplatten per USB anschließen kann und den USB-Server an meinen Switch per RJ45.

Könnt Ihr mir einen guten USB - Server empfehlen der 4 USB Ports hat? Und der auch einfach einzurichten ist aber nicht so teuer ist?

50€ wäre da meine grenze.

Was haltet Ihr von Sharkoon USB LANPort 400 ? oder kennt Ihr einen besseren der vielleicht auch günstiger ist?

einen Riesen Dank vorraus


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. April 2010)

Moin ich benutzte das hier mit einer 1TB Festplatte .. ich weiß nicht ob man da mit eine Hub mehrer USB Geräte anschließen kann. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät ,ich hab Transfairraten von  10mb/s  .(für Hull HD Streaming zum HTPC Reichts^^ ).mehr packt mein Netzwerk nicht^^.

mfg
-Phoenix-


----------



## raychan (11. April 2010)

Leider steht nirgendswo ob es bei den auch mit einen USB-Hub funktioniert.

Der Digitus DN-7023 ist leider nichts für mich da er nicht mit NTFS arbeitet was ich aber brauche.

Kennt jemand noch andere oder hat gute Erfahrung mit Sharkoon USB LANPort 400?


----------

